#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## harpreet.nitj

*
 NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Click Here
This a thread for* NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion.

Click here for NIT Jalandhar 2012 Admissions | Cut - Offs





Hey FaaDoOS,

This is the official thread for NIT J. So post ur queries here!!!!

Dr B R  Ambedkar National Institute of Technology was established in the year  1987 as Regional Engineering College and was given the status of  National Institute of Technology  (Deemed University) by  the Government of India on October 17, 2002 under the aegis of Ministry  of Human Resource Development, New Delhi. Now the  Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India has declared the Institute as *“Institute of National Importance”* under the act of Parliament-2007.  .*

Ranking
*The Institute has been * placed amongst top 50 engineering institutions of the country* as  per the survey conducted by Mint-C Fore in the year 2008. The survey  was based upon vital parameters, such as curriculum, quality of academic  input, students’ care, admission procedure, infrastructure, placements  and overall goodwill of the Institute.

*Branches Offered
*Four year Bachelor of Technology  (B Tech) Programmes 

         Bio Technology

         Chemical Engineering

         Civil Engineering

         Computer Science and Engineering

         Electronics and Communication Engineering

         Industrial and Production Engineering

         Instrumentation and Control Engineering

         Mechanical Engineering

         Textile Technology

*Fees
*Rs.27k in first sem, Rs.17k subsequently....
*
Hostel
*At present the hostels have a capacity to accommodate                              1252 boys and 252 girl students. The residential accommodation in hostels                              comprises of cubicles and dormitories (3 seater).

*Placements*
Refer Attached File.

*Cut Offs
*Opening Rank: AIR 463
Closing Rank: AIR 85637
*

NOW TIME FOR QUERIES!!!*






  Similar Threads: NIT Kurukshetra 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion VNIT Nagpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Raipur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## priya.y

How are the placements in NIT jalandhar...???

----------


## saloni

> How are the placements in NIT jalandhar...???


Hey, chk out the attachment...Harpreet has given very good info!

----------


## priya.y

Thank You..........

----------


## cool.taniya

i hav 18k rank in aieee. i am frm delhi.which branch can i get here??

----------


## harpreet.nitj

> i hav 18k rank in aieee. i am frm delhi.which branch can i get here??


Hi,
Dont expect anything by the 3rd round....maybe biotech & textile in the 5th round....slight chance of Chemical...

----------


## aprilsagar

My home state is punjab. State rank of 700 and AIR 24001

category - OPEN GENERAL (OP)

what can i get (especially core and main engineering lines) and in what round. Am concerned about it. Can i get data about closing STATE ranks for NIT jalandhar (not AIR closing, its there on ccb, i want state closing ranks which i suppose gives more clear view)

----------


## harpreet.nitj

> My home state is punjab. State rank of 700 and AIR 24001
> 
> category - OPEN GENERAL (OP)
> 
> what can i get (especially core and main engineering lines) and in what round. Am concerned about it. Can i get data about closing STATE ranks for NIT jalandhar (not AIR closing, its there on ccb, i want state closing ranks which i suppose gives more clear view)


I tried searching for data inside college for state ranks and I didnt find it....but i can say with confidence which branches u might get if u are willing to listen.....

----------


## aprilsagar

yes,
  I am perfectly willing to listen. pls just make sure you give your best of info on this with surity as i am counting on you. Tell me which lines i can get and in which rounds.

Thnx for your help.

----------


## shikhar makkar

*my air is 10051 from haryana.which branches can i get and general category*

----------


## sethi

i have AIR 10354 GEN 4M CHANDIGARH WHAT ALL BRANCHES CAN I GET

----------


## saloni

> *my air is 10051 from haryana.which branches can i get and general category*





> i have AIR 10354 GEN 4M CHANDIGARH WHAT ALL BRANCHES CAN I GET


Both of you will get almost all the branches in the later rounds..means..wait till the 4th..5th rounds..you will defnintly get the trades of your choice base don last years data...  :):

----------


## rockky77

Simple Advice to all those who want to know the cutoff ranks and no. of seats in any of the NIT's...............


go to http://www.ccb.nic.in

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a close thread, Click here for NIT Jalandhar 2012 Admissions | Cut - Offs

----------

